

Show HN: Web Screensaver for XScreensaver. Make any page your screensaver. - irrationalidiom
http://github.com/lmartinking/webscreensaver

======
irrationalidiom
I have noticed some older versions of WebKit do not support WebGL or are less
stable, so please ensure your libwebkit is up to date for maximum enjoyment
:-)

------
jonah
<http://gimmeshiny.com/> is a nice one to throw into this.

~~~
irrationalidiom
Cheers, it has been added. :-)

